# OpenVPN



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there a primer somewhere that shows how to get started to OpenVPN. Now that Alpha 2 is installed and shows amazing stability for me, I would like to get started using my Pocket Cloud app to get into work.

Gnits


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

No one has this working yetl?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have it working what do you need to know? Did you do a search, I have a thread about OpenVPN already.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> I have it working what do you need to know? Did you do a search, I have a thread about OpenVPN already.


looking now...


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

Saw the thread and I am more clueless than you. I would like to connect to our Cisco vpn device. I have the two pieces installed but nothing apparently doesn't work.

Gnits


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

If it's not Cisco then it is probably pptp vpn not OPENVPN.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2011)

So openvpn is the only way I can connect to my asa? Then I guess I need to work some more on getting this running. Any advice is helpful.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok i used the directions here http://vpnblog.info/...-strongvpn.html but still not able to get openvpn working on CM7 A3, it just says under OpenVPN settings - Wait.... then after a few moments flashes - reconnecting (caused by SIGUSR1) but never connects.

Any recommendations?

--------------------------------
ok seemed to make a little progress, it appears when i installed the openvpn settings and stuff it broke my WIFI setup. Didn't realize i couldn't connect to wifi anymore.As a background I was running wifi for two days no problems. Only thing i did different was to install openvpn and to connect to new machine using usb. So one of those messed up the wifi it appears. I got wifi working by using a static ip... it might be a router problem too (using a baffalo WZR-HP-G300NH stock firmware WPK2) 
Now when i run OpenVPN Settings it just has the wait item again, then will flash "reconnecting caused by TLS error" then it will eventually stop. I am using the same config files that work on my other machines for OpenVPN


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you sure that you are talking about OpenVPN? OpenVPN will only allow you to connect to a OpenVPN server, it will not let you connect to a Cisco or regular VPN server. Please clarify what you are looking for?


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

@bridges86406, please see my previous post it clearly says i am using strongvpn which can use PPTP, Ipsec, or OPENVPN. My location only allows Openvpn to be used as everything else is blocked.

I currently use the same account on multiple machines using openvpn to connect to strongvpn and have no problems.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok just an update for anyone who cares. I used AMEUninstaller and removed my CM7 Alpha 3 Installation. Then installed CM9 Alpha 2, busy box, openvpn installer, OpenVPN Settings (I used the ones from friedrich schauffelhut). I didn't have to do any setup except to for selecting to use the VPN DNS. (Previously I had added the configuration details and certificate provided by strongvpn). So I don't know what changed from the previous setup in CM7A3 to my current one in CM9A2 but it works. It might have been an update to the Openvpn or the fact the first time I installed Sascha Volkenandt version. If anybody. Had anybody used TUN.ko installer? Is this even needed to get OpenVPN working on the touchpad.

So the take away is yes OpenVPN works (connecting the strongvpn) on the touchpad using CM9A2.

The settings are:
busybox - default
openvpn install (by friedrich schauffelhut) default settings
openvpn setting
Load tun kernel module - (unchecked)
Tun module settings
load module using - modprobe
path to tun module - tun (can't remember if i set this before or not, or if this is a default)

path to configurations
/sdcard/openvpn (this is where i put the files provided to me from strongvpn)

path to openvpn binary
/system/xbin/openvpn

fix htc routes - unchecked
show ads - checked (until i get around to donating  )
under the specific vpn setting preferences
use vpn dns server - check
vpn server - used dns provided by strongvpn
script security level - built-in
enable logging - check (don't think this affects anything besides logging)


----------



## HansTWN (Feb 18, 2012)

xigua2001 said:


> Ok just an update for anyone who cares. I used AMEUninstaller and removed my CM7 Alpha 3 Installation. Then installed CM9 Alpha 2, busy box, openvpn installer, OpenVPN Settings (I used the ones from friedrich schauffelhut). I didn't have to do any setup except to for selecting to use the VPN DNS. (Previously I had added the configuration details and certificate provided by strongvpn). So I don't know what changed from the previous setup in CM7A3 to my current one in CM9A2 but it works. It might have been an update to the Openvpn or the fact the first time I installed Sascha Volkenandt version. If anybody. Had anybody used TUN.ko installer? Is this even needed to get OpenVPN working on the touchpad.
> 
> So the take away is yes OpenVPN works (connecting the strongvpn) on the touchpad using CM9A2.
> 
> ...


Great stuff! Since neither PPTP nor L2TP is working I was pinning my hopes on OpenVPN. This is working for me now (with HMA instead of StrongVPN). The only issue I have is that I had to change the *.OVPN configuration files manually. They refer to the "keys" directory path as "./keys". I assume this means I should copy the keys folder to the root directory, but then OpenVPN doesn't find the files while connecting. I got it working on 3 server files by changing the path to /sdcard/keys (and putting the keys folder there, of course). But I wouldn't want to manual edit 130 server configuration files now, and new ones in the future if there are any changes.

Any idea where I should put the keys folder?


----------

